# suche font



## Calavera (28. November 2001)

Hi

Ich suche einen Font der etwas mit Geld, Kreditinstituten, etc.. zu tun hat

Hast vielleicht jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Shiivva (28. November 2001)

was meinst Du?

Eine Schrift bzw. ein Dingbat mit Dollarzeichen usw?


----------



## Calavera (28. November 2001)

ja genau

hastn link?


----------



## Shiivva (12. Dezember 2001)

schau mal auf http://www.dingbatpages.com/


----------

